# Omnitrope 6.7mg



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Just wondering if anybody's been using these as have just been offered them? If so are they the same as ones in pic? Just making sure it's legit and g2g before I purchase!!



Cheers guys


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

iv tried those before and personally dont find them as good as the simplexx im using at the min, but then again i dont find much difference between pharma gh and hyges/strongtropin ect, but they look the same as mine did and im pretty sure mine were legit


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

jonesy1234cas said:


> iv tried those before and personally dont find them as good as the simplexx im using at the min, but then again i dont find much difference between pharma gh and hyges/strongtropin ect, but they look the same as mine did and im pretty sure mine were legit


Ok cheers mate


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shot 30iu in under two days and did nothing..exact same as yours bro


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Shot 30iu in under two days and did nothing..exact same as yours bro


Your joking mate no sides at all? This isn't from my usual source that's why I am a bit weary


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

ive had the same 1 a few weeks ago there romanian the 1s i have now are hungarian (i know this because i googled the writing on the front) same growth tho sandoz omnitrope. Why you take 30IU so quick ? is that how u tell if its fake ? av got just under 60 IU ill shoot 30 now if it is an see if it works , also it gives a little sting when injected. Been takimg hygetropoin for a few months an only got these because i carnt get any of that at the minute.


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

Just had 22 IU in one hit 10 mins ago should I feel something off that? How long after an for how long ? If nothing is it sh#te?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there are two types one in a thin box and one in a thick box which one is yours??


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

HORSEBOY said:


> Just had 22 IU in one hit 10 mins ago should I feel something off that? How long after an for how long ? If nothing is it sh#te?


lol

I feel numbness in my toes with 12 iu's of hygetropin

I think different people get different side affects mate, some get none.

How many iu's a day do you normally use ?


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> there are two types one in a thin box and one in a thick box which one is yours??


I'm pretty sure there the thin box not 100% but all I know is the boxes look pretty thin, haven't had any ATM as got put off by the previous posts currently on rips


----------



## nitrix (Dec 12, 2012)

hello, I'm waiting 14 boxes of Omnitrope, I works pretty well, friend ..... let me know the code in the box and tell if it's legit.

regards


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

l the one on picture as am guessing writing comes from romania lad had it tested in poland it doesnt have any gh in it!!!!


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> there are two types one in a thin box and one in a thick box which one is yours??


Is there any difference in the two types of boxes in your experience pscarb?


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

HORSEBOY said:


> Just had 22 IU in one hit 10 mins ago should I feel something off that? How long after an for how long ? If nothing is it sh#te?


How did you feel?any noticable sides bro?


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

Not a thing, seem to be going round on circles trying to get a proper 1, av lashed that omnitrope an am getting some genetropin today half pens or Sutton ? Ill let u no what there like mate, but stay away from that omnitrope sh#te


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

that post belows for you mate


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> lol
> 
> I feel numbness in my toes with 12 iu's of hygetropin
> 
> ...


i only usually use 2iu a day, not long started useing growth hormone


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> there are two types one in a thin box and one in a thick box which one is yours??


 not sure think it might me thin its not asthick as the hygetropin box i had last time. Dont trust them so its gone. Ive just got 2 genetropin pens 5.3 mg gonna give these a go an stop wasting my hard earned money. These genetropin pens are saying there from pfizer Hellas A.E av looked into it an its greek ???? hope i havnt got sh*te again , dnt think so its all sealed an looks the part? any 1 had these before


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

loftus said:


> How did you feel?any noticable sides bro?
> 
> am new to this ha av replied to you below mate.


----------



## HORSEBOY (Sep 4, 2012)

nitrix said:


> hello, I'm waiting 14 boxes of Omnitrope, I works pretty well, friend ..... let me know the code in the box and tell if it's legit.
> 
> regards


ill get the batch number etc an let you no what these 1s were


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Cheers for letting me.know horseboy I have tried both the thin and the thick box .the thinner box seemed to have less detail on the box thathe thick box had on it.lot by 9055..and the thick box bu 9047 thinner one.seems to have portugese or spanish writing on it and the thicker box seems to have eastern european writing on it.


----------



## loftus (Mar 9, 2012)

Just checked your pick bro and I'm sure yours is the thinner box as I compared it to the thick and thin boxes I have.


----------



## RBD (Aug 1, 2013)

Nitrix,

I just got a shipment of 3, 6.7 mg boxes from my source. The packaging and directions are from Austria.

Can you please confirm this code and expiration: BU9050 exp. 08 2014

Much appreciated.


----------



## RBD (Aug 1, 2013)

HorseBoy,

I'm also realizing stinging when injecting and never have with any other HGH. Any further thoughts on this?

My plunger also does not move when withdrawling which I have not seen before.

Please advise. Thank you!


----------



## RBD (Aug 1, 2013)

I just spoke with Omni in the USA and they said there can be burning associated with the injection. That it's best to allow to sit at room temperature for 30 minutes prior to injection and then place immediately back into refrigeration after injection.


----------

